# Redyre pups playing in the sun...SEE CINDY IN HERE



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are 16 weeks old.

First, Cindy



















Playing










Katie


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, Cindy is SOO shaggy!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful pups! Will Cindy ever lose her fluff?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She probably will lose her fluff. Right now she has what is called an open coat. It's very soft, and feels delightful to the touch. Unfortunately it is also very absorbent, so if it is wet anywhere outside, so is she. I have held on to where for a while because I want to see what the coat is going to look like once the puppy coat is gone. It sure does snuggle good.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh that play bow is just too much. And the two-puppies-on-a-stick.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I love that play bow. It almost looks like Katie fell halfway into the earth, and is trying to pull herself out.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hurray for Cindy pics. Looks like the girls have fun together.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I wanna snuggle Cindy! She's soooo fluffy.


----------



## BraveheartDogs (Jan 3, 2011)

So cute, both of them. I miss having Rotties. Your puppies are lovely


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the pictures both pups are just adorable. I love Cindy's coat but I have a question. Cindy's not as well put together as Katie? Or is just how her coat makes her look?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The coat is a lot of it, it is a very "stand off" coat, so it makes her look quite a bit larger than she is. She has the best front and rear angles, and the best side gait of any of the puppies. Unfortunately in addition to the coat she is overshot in the mouth as well. On the bright side for her, she has the SWEETEST personality, and is one of the most outstanding working prospects I've ever had my hands on. She will make someone a memorable companion and working partner.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Katie is so gorgeous but I have to admit I <3 <3 the fluffy Cindy!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Cindy is so stinking cute! look like a love bug. Katie looks regal with a hint of feisty goofiness. Are you still considering a home for Cindy?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, I am looking for a performance home for her. She has extreme potential in any working venue.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I was just curious - it would be impossible to part with her at this point if it were me but then again, I'm a sap. I know as a seasoned breeder you can look at her future from a better perspective than simply emotional, like I would be. She is just so adorable! All of your rotties have helped me understand why some friends of ours have fallen in love with the bree, they are stunning dogs.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> The coat is a lot of it, it is a very "stand off" coat, so it makes her look quite a bit larger than she is. She has the best front and rear angles, and the best side gait of any of the puppies. Unfortunately in addition to the coat she is overshot in the mouth as well. On the bright side for her, she has the SWEETEST personality, and is one of the most outstanding working prospects I've ever had my hands on. She will make someone a memorable companion and working partner.



Okay I thought it was the coat but I wasn't 100% sure on that. Thanks, Red both girls are just gorgeous.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

omg beautiful girls i have a tri sheltie with a coat just like cindys
soft anf fluffy


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Man, they're both so adorable. I showed my boyfriend your site and pictures of everyone last night, and explained to him everything about the pups and their progress thus far. (He's a huge Rottweiler lover)

He's trying to get me to re-consider my breed of choice for getting into showing now.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

ohhh I just want to cuddle them! gorgoeus


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I heart Cindy. She's always been my favourite for some reason. Her long fur actually makes her even more adorable. I half hope that she'll stay shaggy forever!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Everyone please cross your fingers. I have had interest from a very experienced home. This person trained their last dog to OTCH and MACH and is looking for another prospect with which to do the same. I am REALLY hoping Cindy gets to go to this home.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Everyone please cross your fingers. I have had interest from a very experienced home. This person trained their last dog to OTCH and MACH and is looking for another prospect with which to do the same. I am REALLY hoping Cindy gets to go to this home.


Fingers, toes, and paws crossed here! Cindy deserves an excellent home!

Just a quick question...is there a reason, genetic or otherwise, that made Cindy's coat do what it's doing or is it just something that happens?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It's genetic. Anything that is mentioned in a breed standard you will see from time to time, such as an open soft coat like this.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Everyone please cross your fingers. I have had interest from a very experienced home. This person trained their last dog to OTCH and MACH and is looking for another prospect with which to do the same. I am REALLY hoping Cindy gets to go to this home.


Fingers crossed!

Two beautiful pups. I love Cindys fluffy look, it gives her a teddy bear appearance that makes her look so huggable.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Everyone please cross your fingers. I have had interest from a very experienced home. This person trained their last dog to OTCH and MACH and is looking for another prospect with which to do the same. I am REALLY hoping Cindy gets to go to this home.


Part of me is really hoping she goes t this wonderful home, but a tiny part really really wants to see her grow up and hopes she will stay with you forever...

I would be the worst breeder ever: I could never let a puppy go and would end up with a zoo.

Fingers crossed for Cindy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, it didn't fly. She is looking for something that will be under 80 lbs, and this girl will not.


----------



## Red Brindle Baby (Oct 11, 2010)

Darn that sucks, guess you'll be keeping that fluffy baby longer! She's so cute. By the way......(I feel like a noob asking) what does OTCH and MACH mean? O.~


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

OTCH =* Obedience Trial Champion
*
MACH = *Master Agility Champion*


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yeah, it didn't fly. She is looking for something that will be under 80 lbs, and this girl will not.


I"m sorry it didn't work out - the right working home is out there for her somewhere. I was so excited when you had a hopeful home. BUT it does mean we still get to see pics of her, dang she is adorbable! How can you not want to snuggle all the time.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Cindy is a wonderful looking girl. I hope she finds the perfect home soon and look forward to seeing her mature in the meantime


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am certain that the perfect home for Cindy is right around the corner. She is such a little cutie pie, who could resist her charms?


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

I know the right home for her is in the near future. We have fingers, toes, and paws crossed.


----------

